# Paph.micranthum var eburneum



## tcw (Nov 30, 2012)

Paph.micranthum var eburneum


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice, I like the rounded shape of the pouch and petals. The pouch is a nice white.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2012)

Pouch and petals are great, but the dorsal sepal needs improvement. Hopefully with the next blooming.


----------



## raymond (Nov 30, 2012)

very nice flower


----------



## cattmad (Nov 30, 2012)

so nice


----------



## Martin (Dec 1, 2012)

like the coloration of the petals! nice micranthum


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 3, 2012)

very nice indeed.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 5, 2012)

Stunning!

My favorite species!!! :drool:


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 5, 2012)

Really very nice!


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm slowly starting to apreciate micranthums, the great clones being shown on this forum helps a lot.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

nice patterns on the lateral sepals and nice bright, glossy pouch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 5, 2012)

Mic. eburneum was the first paph I saw in bloon when I fell in love with paphs.(a little plant with a huge pink baloon...) Many thanks for photo!


----------



## atlantis (Dec 5, 2012)

Pff. NICEEEEE!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, ain't that something!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcw (Dec 5, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Mic. eburneum was the first paph I saw in bloon when I fell in love with paphs.(a little plant with a huge pink baloon...) Many thanks for photo!


Me too!:rollhappy:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 5, 2012)

That sure is a beauty. Love the shape.


----------



## Stone (Dec 5, 2012)

Very beautiful. Talk to us about how you're growing it..


----------



## tcw (Dec 5, 2012)

Stone said:


> Very beautiful. Talk to us about how you're growing it..



The cultivation methods should be based on the environment , so there are no certain ways.


----------



## abax (Dec 6, 2012)

That is one cute flower and I absolutely need one in my collection.


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

a really great color ans hape I really like it


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice plant Jerry. Great job flowering this one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 6, 2012)

It looks like porcelain! Such a great shape.


----------



## Stone (Dec 6, 2012)

tcw said:


> The cultivation methods should be based on the environment , so there are no certain ways.



Ah Ha:ninja::


----------



## ericst11 (Dec 6, 2012)

very nice.The stripes and color almost hypnotize.


----------



## tcw (Dec 6, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Nice plant Jerry. Great job flowering this one.



Thank you,Ibn


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 7, 2012)

I love it for the petals alone.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 7, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> It looks like porcelain! Such a great shape.
> 
> 
> KyushuCalanthe said:
> ...


I only can second these two postings - a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

very pretty!


----------

